
We don't do Wordpress anymore - hjortureh
https://medium.com/14islands/why-wordpress-is-not-our-cms-of-choice-anymore-fd6986381e7c
======
jhabdas
It takes learning the hard way to realize why WordPress is the best publishing
tool in the world. Just wait until they have to deal with media, and a lot of
it.

~~~
hjortureh
Why do it the hard way?

